# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  انصراف قبل از 30 بهمن

## konkur100

سلام
بعضی از دوستان میگن کسایی که قصد انصراف از دانشگاه و گرفتن مهلت یک ساله برای شرکت در کنکور رو میخوان باید تا قبل از 30 بهمن انصراف بدن . آیا این حقیقت داره ؟؟ ( من پیام نور هستم . ) مگه نمیشه بعد امدن نتایج هم انصراف داد ؟ آیا پیام نور هم جز مراکز عالی محسوب میشه که میگن کسانی که مراکز عالی مشغول تحصیل هستند تا قبل 30 بهمن باید انصراف بدن . لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## sami7

*این سوال منم هست اگه کسی می دونه پاسخ بده 
*

----------


## -ava-

سوال منم هست

----------


## Ritalin

_ایا بعد اعلام نتیجه اولیه و مشخص شدن رتبه همون موقع انصراف بدیم مشکلی داره؟_

----------


## Milad.Bt

*طبق آنچه که در دفترچه ثبت نام قید شده است، دانشجویان روزانه تا تاریخ 30 بهمن فرصت انصراف دارند. و در مورد دانشجویان سایر دوره‌ها مطلبی ذکر نشده است.
من که از چند نفر پرسیدم پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی تا اعلام نتیجه نهایی کنکور میتونن در اون رشته تحصیل کنن و بعدش خواستن انصراف بدن.*

----------


## Milad.Bt

> _ایا بعد اعلام نتیجه اولیه و مشخص شدن رتبه همون موقع انصراف بدیم مشکلی داره؟_


میشه حتی بعد از اعلام قبولی نهایی از دانشگاه انصراف بدید اما غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور فقط

----------


## Ali.psy

> میشه حتی بعد از اعلام قبولی نهایی از دانشگاه انصراف بدید اما غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور فقط


شبانه بعد اعلام نتایج اولیه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> شبانه بعد اعلام نتایج اولیه؟


راستش نمیدونم دقیقا از وضع دوره شبانه
شما میتونید سوالتون رو از مشاوره تبیان بپرسید خیلی خوب راهنمایی میکنن شمارو :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed735

شما میتونید بعد کنکورتون و اعلام نتایج اولیه هم انصراف بدین...هیچج مشکلی نداره....

----------


## ah.at

نه بابا فقط اونایی که روزانه هستن این شرایطو دارن . من که علمی کاربردیم و الان هم مرخصی تحصیلی گرفتم . بیخیااااااااااااااااال .
ترم اول معدلم 20 شد :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Ali.psy

> نه بابا فقط اونایی که روزانه هستن این شرایطو دارن . من که علمی کاربردیم و الان هم مرخصی تحصیلی گرفتم . بیخیااااااااااااااااال .
> ترم اول معدلم 20 شد


به غیر از روزانه بقیه حله دیگه... :Yahoo (3):  شبانه پیام نور ازاد غیر انتفاعی علمی کاربردی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ah.at

> به غیر از روزانه بقیه حله دیگه... شبانه پیام نور ازاد غیر انتفاعی علمی کاربردی



آره بابا مشکلی نیییییییییییی دادا خخخخخخخخ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام
> بعضی از دوستان میگن کسایی که قصد انصراف از دانشگاه و گرفتن مهلت یک ساله برای شرکت در کنکور رو میخوان باید تا قبل از 30 بهمن انصراف بدن . آیا این حقیقت داره ؟؟ ( من پیام نور هستم . ) مگه نمیشه بعد امدن نتایج هم انصراف داد ؟ آیا پیام نور هم جز مراکز عالی محسوب میشه که میگن کسانی که مراکز عالی مشغول تحصیل هستند تا قبل 30 بهمن باید انصراف بدن . لطفا راهنمایی کنید


دانشجویان نوبت شبانه،پیام نور،غیرانتفاعی،آزاد میتونن بعد از اعلام نتایج انصراف بدن.اما روزانه ها باید قبل از تاریخی که در دفترچه کنکور95 اعلام میشه انصراف بدن

----------


## konkur100

*سلام
ترو خدا کسی که واقعا مطمئنه بیاد اینجا جواب مارو بده . یعنی توی عمرم این قدر گیج نشده بودم . میرم تو سنجش میپرسم اصلا جواب قطعی نمیده و همه ی جواباش از روی احتماله . ایناجا هم کسی نیست جواب درست و حسابی بده . یکی مشاوری چیزی سراغ نداره و جواب قطعی سوالمو بگیرم ؟*
( انصراف از دانشگاه پیام نور . اگه انصراف بدم مهلت یک ساله بهم میده نظام وظیفه یا نه ؟؟ آخه من ورودی 93 هستم تا امروز فقط شهریه پرداخت کردم و واحد پاس نکردم . میترسم انصراف بدم بعدا مشکل نظام وظیفه برام پیش بیاد نتونم برم رشته جدید ثبت نام کنم . )

----------


## konkur100

دوستان منتظر راهنمایی هاتون هستم

----------


## dorsa20

سلام من نمیدونم فقط تاپیکو میارم بالا شاید بچه های دیگه اطلاع داشته باشن

----------


## Milad.Bt

> *سلام
> ترو خدا کسی که واقعا مطمئنه بیاد اینجا جواب مارو بده . یعنی توی عمرم این قدر گیج نشده بودم . میرم تو سنجش میپرسم اصلا جواب قطعی نمیده و همه ی جواباش از روی احتماله . ایناجا هم کسی نیست جواب درست و حسابی بده . یکی مشاوری چیزی سراغ نداره و جواب قطعی سوالمو بگیرم ؟*
> ( انصراف از دانشگاه پیام نور . اگه انصراف بدم مهلت یک ساله بهم میده نظام وظیفه یا نه ؟؟ آخه من ورودی 93 هستم تا امروز فقط شهریه پرداخت کردم و واحد پاس نکردم . میترسم انصراف بدم بعدا مشکل نظام وظیفه برام پیش بیاد نتونم برم رشته جدید ثبت نام کنم . )


برید ب این سایت و سوال خودتون رو مطرح کنیدمشاوره

----------


## وحید ی

> سلام
> بعضی از دوستان میگن کسایی که قصد انصراف از دانشگاه و گرفتن مهلت یک ساله برای شرکت در کنکور رو میخوان باید تا قبل از 30 بهمن انصراف بدن . آیا این حقیقت داره ؟؟ ( من پیام نور هستم . ) مگه نمیشه بعد امدن نتایج هم انصراف داد ؟ آیا پیام نور هم جز مراکز عالی محسوب میشه که میگن کسانی که مراکز عالی مشغول تحصیل هستند تا قبل 30 بهمن باید انصراف بدن . لطفا راهنمایی کنید


سلام مشکل سربازی ندارین ...بعد قبولی انصراف بدین ...اگه سربازی دارین قبول هم بشین نمیتونین برین

----------


## konkur100

> سلام مشکل سربازی ندارین ...بعد قبولی انصراف بدین ...اگه سربازی دارین قبول هم بشین نمیتونین برین


منظورتون از مشکل سربازی چی هست دقیقا ؟؟؟ اگه مشکل سربازی داشتم که الان دانشجو نبودم . اخراجم میکردن !

----------


## وحید ی

> منظورتون از مشکل سربازی چی هست دقیقا ؟؟؟ اگه مشکل سربازی داشتم که الان دانشجو نبودم . اخراجم میکردن !


شما الان دانشجو هستین و دارین از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده میکنین اگه همچنان مشمول باشین بخواین کنکور امتحان بدین حتی اگه قبول هم بشین و انصراف بدین مشمول حساب میشین و نمیتونین برین دانشگاه باید برین سربازی
ضمنا مشمول بودن ربطی به نوع دانشگاه نداره رابطه مستقیم با سن و قوانین نظام وظیفه داره 
نوشتین ورودی 93 هستین فرض هم بزاریم نظام وظیفه یک سال هم وقت میداده تا سال 94 وقت داشتین الان مشمول هستین

----------


## konkur100

> شما الان دانشجو هستین و دارین از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده میکنین اگه همچنان مشمول باشین بخواین کنکور امتحان بدین حتی اگه قبول هم بشین و انصراف بدین مشمول حساب میشین و نمیتونین برین دانشگاه باید برین سربازی
> ضمنا مشمول بودن ربطی به نوع دانشگاه نداره رابطه مستقیم با سن و قوانین نظام وظیفه داره 
> نوشتین ورودی 93 هستین فرض هم بزاریم نظام وظیفه یک سال هم وقت میداده تا سال 94 وقت داشتین الان مشمول هستین


*چه ربطی داره آخه ! درضمن بنده از سایت نظام وظیفه پرسیدم گفته یک بار میتونید انصراف بدین مشمول گرامی !!! دقت کردین حرفو آقا ! درضمن تا موقعی که معافیت تحصیلی برام هست میتونم دوباره کنکور بدم . درضمن سن مشمولیت برای دانشجویان 20 سال تمام هست که من نیستم . ( از یک منبع معتبر پرسیدم همین الان )*

----------


## وحید ی

> *چه ربطی داره آخه ! درضمن بنده از سایت نظام وظیفه پرسیدم گفته یک بار میتونید انصراف بدین مشمول گرامی !!! دقت کردین حرفو آقا ! درضمن تا موقعی که معافیت تحصیلی برام هست میتونم دوباره کنکور بدم . درضمن سن مشمولیت برای دانشجویان 20 سال تمام هست که من نیستم . ( از یک منبع معتبر پرسیدم همین الان )*


امیدوارم حرفتون درست باشه..بیشتر تحقیق کنید.
ولی باور کنید معافیت تحصیلی مختص همون دانشگاه و رشته تونه به محض اینکه انصراف بدین دانشگاه با نظام وظیفه مکاتبه میکنه و اگه سنتون به سربازی بخوره مشمول حساب میشبن.دوباره کنکور قبول بشین باز دانشگاه مکاتبه میکنه با نظام وظبفه و مانع ادامه تحصیلتون میشه...
اینم که میگین سن مشمولیت برای دانشجویان 20 ساله .حداقل من تازه از شما شنیدم ولی در کل یک دانش اموز سالی که فارغ التحصیل میشه میتونه کنکور بده و نهایت سال بعدش...یعنی قبل سربازی 2 بار کنکور میتونه بده و فرصت داره بعد از اون پزشکی هم قبول بشه مشمول حساب میشه ومانع تحصیلش میشن...

----------


## konkur100

> امیدوارم حرفتون درست باشه..بیشتر تحقیق کنید.
> ولی باور کنید معافیت تحصیلی مختص همون دانشگاه و رشته تونه به محض اینکه انصراف بدین دانشگاه با نظام وظیفه مکاتبه میکنه و اگه سنتون به سربازی بخوره مشمول حساب میشبن.دوباره کنکور قبول بشین باز دانشگاه مکاتبه میکنه با نظام وظبفه و مانع ادامه تحصیلتون میشه...
> اینم که میگین سن مشمولیت برای دانشجویان 20 ساله .حداقل من تازه از شما شنیدم ولی در کل یک دانش اموز سالی که فارغ التحصیل میشه میتونه کنکور بده و نهایت سال بعدش...یعنی قبل سربازی 2 بار کنکور میتونه بده و فرصت داره بعد از اون پزشکی هم قبول بشه مشمول حساب میشه ومانع تحصیلش میشن...


خب برادر اینایی که سه یا چهار بار کنکور میدن چیکار میکنن پس ؟!!! تو همین انجمن هم هستن زیاد ! همین کار منو انجام میدن . بعد امدن نتایج انصراف میدن و معافیت تحصیلی جدید براشون صادر میشه و قبلی درنظر گرفته نمیشه . ببخشید اصلا امکانش هست شما حرفتون رو با سند یا لینکی ثابت کنید ؟؟؟

----------


## وحید ی

> خب برادر اینایی که سه یا چهار بار کنکور میدن چیکار میکنن پس ؟!!! تو همین انجمن هم هستن زیاد ! همین کار منو انجام میدن . بعد امدن نتایج انصراف میدن و معافیت تحصیلی جدید براشون صادر میشه و قبلی درنظر گرفته نمیشه . ببخشید اصلا امکانش هست شما حرفتون رو با سند یا لینکی ثابت کنید ؟؟؟


من تا حالا تو انجمن ندیدم اما اگه شما دیدین حتما ازشون سوال کنید شاید من در جریان نیستم یا کار خاصی کردن و بتونن بهتون کمک کنن
ولی مطمن باشین ملاک سن یک پسر هست برای سربازی ...از لحاظ نظام وظیفه اگه به سن سربازی رسیده باشین مشمولین ...مگه اینکه سربازی معاف شده باشین
...من مورد دیدم مثل شما دوسال کنکور داد رشته خوبی نیاورد ...سال بعد نمیتونست امتحان بده با هزار تا کلک معافیت موقت پزشکی گرفت یک سال رو بعد امتحان داد.
اما معافیت تحصیلی مربوط به همون رشته هس انصراف بدین معافیت لغو میشه..

----------


## konkur100

> من تا حالا تو انجمن ندیدم اما اگه شما دیدین حتما ازشون سوال کنید شاید من در جریان نیستم یا کار خاصی کردن و بتونن بهتون کمک کنن
> ولی مطمن باشین ملاک سن یک پسر هست برای سربازی ...از لحاظ نظام وظیفه اگه به سن سربازی رسیده باشین مشمولین ...مگه اینکه سربازی معاف شده باشین
> ...من مورد دیدم مثل شما دوسال کنکور داد رشته خوبی نیاورد ...سال بعد نمیتونست امتحان بده با هزار تا کلک معافیت موقت پزشکی گرفت یک سال رو بعد امتحان داد.
> اما معافیت تحصیلی مربوط به همون رشته هس انصراف بدین معافیت لغو میشه..


آخه بزرگوار خوب مربوط همون رشته باشه لغو میشه بعد از انصراف و معافیت تحصیلی جدید صادر میشه و فقط هم یک بار میشه انصراف داد . تو سایت نظام وظیفه هم نوشته .

----------


## وحید ی

> آخه بزرگوار خوب مربوط همون رشته باشه لغو میشه بعد از انصراف و معافیت تحصیلی جدید صادر میشه و فقط هم یک بار میشه انصراف داد . تو سایت نظام وظیفه هم نوشته .


چی بگم والا هر چی میگم شما یک جور دیگه خودتونو قانع میکنید ...
...ولی مطمن باشین از لحاظ نظام وظیفه اگه مشمول باشین بعد انصراف باید دفترچه بگیرین...در هر حال امیدوارم راهی پیدا بشه براتون...که مشکلتون حل بشه

----------


## .Mohamad.

همونطور که توی پیام خصوصی هایی که دادید ، خدمتتون توضیح دادم :

میتونید به دفترچه کنکور سراسری رجوع کنید. به عنوان مثال دفترچه کنکور سراسری 94

بنده خدمت شما عرض کردم اما شما باز هم همان حرف خودتان را می زنید و با بیان آن توی انجمنی که افراد دیگر هم هستند ، باعث به دردسر انداختن دیگران شده اید.



با رجوع به دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور به این بند میرسیم :


خب
حالا باید گفت پس باید تا قبل 30 بهمن ، دانشجو انصرافش رو بده

این قانون شامل همه دانشجویان دانشگاه و مراکز علمی میشه . مراکز علمی هم همانطور که هر انسان تحصیل کرده ای می دونه شامل ( دانشگاه سراسری ، آزاد ، شبانه ، علمی کاربردی و پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و بین الملل ) میشه.

و دیگه این رو هم بگم که دانشجویان پسر که سن تولدشون زیر نیمه دوم 75 هست ، باید مراقب باشند. 
بعد از انصراف تا یک سال معافیت دارید.
هر فرد یک بار میتونه از این معافیت یک ساله استفاده کنه.


با توجه به این مدرک مهم ( دفترچه کنکور ) هیچ جای بحثی باقی نمانده و نظر کسانی که به شما اطلاعیه دادند هم ابلاغ کنید به سازمان سنجش تا این قوانین من دراوردی آن ها را اعمال کنند.

طبق سایت نظام وظیفه هم سن مشمولیت 19 سال کامل هست . به منبع گرامی سلام برسونید.

----------


## Ali.psy

> همونطور که توی پیام خصوصی هایی که دادید ، خدمتتون توضیح دادم :
> 
> میتونید به دفترچه کنکور سراسری رجوع کنید. به عنوان مثال دفترچه کنکور سراسری 94
> 
> بنده خدمت شما عرض کردم اما شما باز هم همان حرف خودتان را می زنید و با بیان آن توی انجمنی که افراد دیگر هم هستند ، باعث به دردسر انداختن دیگران شده اید.
> 
> 
> 
> با رجوع به دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور به این بند میرسیم :
> ...


خیلیا میگن...متولدین نیمه دوم74 ونیمه اول 75 غیر روزانه باشن میتونن بعد نتیجه اولیه انصراف بدن دانشگاه بعدی ثبت نام کنن و معافیت تحصیلی برای دومین بار بگیرن...شما میگی نه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## konkur100

> خیلیا میگن...متولدین نیمه دوم74 ونیمه اول 75 غیر روزانه باشن میتونن بعد نتیجه اولیه انصراف بدن دانشگاه بعدی ثبت نام کنن و معافیت تحصیلی برای دومین بار بگیرن...شما میگی نه؟


دوست عزیز من از چندین مشاور هم پرسیدم . که خودم متولد مرداد 74 هستم و آیا بعد از قبولی میتونم انصراف بدم  . گفتن مشکلی نداری . حالا نمیدونم اینا چی میگن والا

----------


## Ali.psy

> دوست عزیز من از چندین مشاور هم پرسیدم . که خودم متولد مرداد 74 هستم و آیا بعد از قبولی میتونم انصراف بدم  . گفتن مشکلی نداری . حالا نمیدونم اینا چی میگن والا


اره...مشکل همینجاست..مردد میکنن..شما که پرسیدی از مشاورا دیگه چرا دوتا تایپک زدی؟اونا گفتن مشکلی نداره دیگه

----------


## .Mohamad.

خب چون این یک تاپیک عمومی هست و ممکنه خیلی از دوستان دیگه هم آینده با این سوال مواجه بشن ، خدمت آن دسته از عزیزانی که قصد انصراف دارند عارض هستم که
*میتونید مثل من با مراجعه به پلیس +10 و توجه به دفترچه راهنمای کنکور سراسری ، مشکلتون رو حل کنید .* 
بنده موقع انصرافم از دانشگاه هم پرسیدم.

اما خب شاید* خیلی هایی که آقای Skinner فرمودند یا مشاورانی که آقای konkur100 فرمودند اطلاعاتشون از پلیس +10 در مورد نظام وظیفه و سازمان سنجش در مورد قوانین انصراف بیشتر هست...

اما من به دوستان دیگر جز آقای konkur100* توصیه می کنم برای انصراف به حرف هیچ کس جز نظام وظیفه و سازمان سنجش گوش نکنین

چون هر روز یک قانونی هست . 

من از سر دل سوزی و عملی که خودم انجام دادم ( انصراف ) و از طریق پلیس +10 و سازمان سنجش ( با تماس با سازمان سنجش و 15 دقیقه انتظار ) اطلاعات دقیقی به دست آوردم رو خدمت عزیزانی که الان یا آینده قصد انصراف دارن ، در اختیار گذاشتم.


باز هم میگم شاید مشاوران و دوستان شما اطلاعات دقیق تری از پلیس +10 دارند . که این قضیه دیگر به من مربوط نمی شود

----------


## .Mohamad.

توجه :

021-42163

شماره تماس با سازمان سنجش .

شما میتونید از کارشناسان این سازمان ( بجای بعضی ها و مشاوران اینترنتی ) در مورد عمل مهم انصراف بپرسید .

من فکر اینو می کنم یکی کنکور هم بده ، بعدش نظام وظیفه بهش گیر بده یا از نظر سازمان سنجش کارش غیر قانونی باشه  
اون وقت که بره سربازی ، حالش گرفته میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## وحید ی

> دوست عزیز من از چندین مشاور هم پرسیدم . که خودم متولد مرداد 74 هستم و آیا بعد از قبولی میتونم انصراف بدم  . گفتن مشکلی نداری . حالا نمیدونم اینا چی میگن والا



سلام 

به سایت نظام وظیفه رفتم قسمت سوالای متداول بند 14 به این صورت بود:

14 دانش‌آموزان و دانشجويان در چه زماني بايد خود را براي انجام خدمت سربازي معرفي نمايند؟ جواب : دانش‌آموزان و دانشجويان مشمول در صورت ترك تحصيل، انصراف، اخراج  يا فراغت از تحصيل بايد حداكثر ظرف مدت يك سال خود را براي انجام خدمت  سربازي معرفي نمايند مگر اينكه در مهلت يك‌ساله بعد از فراغت از تحصيل، در  دانشگاه قبول شده و وارد دانشگاه شوند.

 تا اینجا مشکل از نظر نظام وظیفه حله 
اما یک قسمت هم مربوط به دانشگاست که گفته تا 30 باید انصراف بدین 

   حالا سوال اینجاست که ایا کسی بوده که با وجود اینکه انصراف نداده دانشگاه قبول شده و ادامه داده؟؟

----------


## konkur100

> اره...مشکل همینجاست..مردد میکنن..شما که پرسیدی از مشاورا دیگه چرا دوتا تایپک زدی؟اونا گفتن مشکلی نداره دیگه


خواستم مطمئن شم مثلا !!! بهترین راه پرسیدن از نظام وظیفه بود نه اینجا مطرح کردن

----------


## konkur100

> سلام 
> برادر اینجا بحث لجبازی و یا به رخ کشیدن اطلاعات نیست مخصوصا که موضوعی رو که مطرح کردین موضوع مهمیه 
> اطلاعات قبلیمو که خدمتتون گفتم...بعد از اون سرچ کردم و مطالبه بچه ها رو خوندم 
> به سایت نظام وظیفه رفتم قسمت سوالای متداول بند 14 به این صورت بود:
> 14 دانش‌آموزان و دانشجويان در چه زماني بايد خود را براي انجام خدمت سربازي معرفي نمايند؟ جواب : دانش‌آموزان و دانشجويان مشمول در صورت ترك تحصيل، انصراف، اخراج  يا فراغت از تحصيل بايد حداكثر ظرف مدت يك سال خود را براي انجام خدمت  سربازي معرفي نمايند مگر اينكه در مهلت يك‌ساله بعد از فراغت از تحصيل، در  دانشگاه قبول شده و وارد دانشگاه شوند.
>  تا اینجا مشکلتون از نظر نظام وظیفه حله 
> اما یک قسمت هم مربوط به دانشگاست که گفته تا 30 باید انصراف بدین 
>    حالا سوال اینجاست که ایا کسی بوده که با وجود اینکه انصراف نداده دانشگاه قبول شده و ادامه داده؟؟
> من کسی رو ندیدم !! اما شرایط خودم اینطوریه من یه بار یه رشته پیام نور قبول شدم ثبت نام هم کردم شهریه هم دادم   اما نرفتم سال بعدش باز پیام نور قبول شدم ثبت نام کردم و رفتم تا زمانی که ادامه دادم مشکلی پیش نیامده بود
> ...


*خب دوست من ببین حرف منم همینه دیگه !!! شما اول تایپ یه چیز دیگه گفتین !!! منم میگم بعد از انصراف یک سال وقت داریم ولی شما فرمودید که باید تشریف ببریم سربازی . درضمن اون قانون که گفتین تا قبل 30 بهمن باید انصراف داد من از سنجش قسمت سیستم پاسخگویی پرسیدم چنین پاسخ داد توجه کنید :

*

----------


## وحید ی

> *خب دوست من ببین حرف منم همینه دیگه !!! شما اول تایپ یه چیز دیگه گفتین !!! منم میگم بعد از انصراف یک سال وقت داریم ولی شما فرمودید که باید تشریف ببریم سربازی . درضمن اون قانون که گفتین تا قبل 30 بهمن باید انصراف داد من از سنجش قسمت سیستم پاسخگویی پرسیدم چنین پاسخ داد توجه کنید :
> 
> *


خب خدمتتون گفتم من بر اساس اطلاعات خودم گفتم اشتباه نبود اما ناقص بود و از شما ممنون 
مهم کمک کردن به هم دیگه هست نه اثبات کردن خودمون 
پس مشکلتون حل شد خدا رو شکر ... سر این موضوعات انرژِیتونو از بین نبرین موضوع حل شده هست انشالا امسال قبول بشین....

----------


## konkur100

> خب خدمتتون گفتم من بر اساس اطلاعات خودم گفتم اشتباه نبود اما ناقص بود و از شما ممنون 
> مهم کمک کردن به هم دیگه هست نه اثبات کردن خودمون 
> پس مشکلتون حل شد خدا رو شکر ... سر این موضوعات انرژِیتونو از بین نبرین موضوع حل شده هست انشالا امسال قبول بشین....


ممنونم
آخه دوست عزیز ما که باهم مشکلی نداشتیم که . فقط یه بحث ساده بود ! شرمنده ها میشه بحث بنده رو جمع کنید با توجه به حرف های خودتون و حرف های من آخر من میتونم انصراف بدم بعد از کنکور ؟ درسته ؟ یا الان برم دنبال کارای انصراف ؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام 
> 
> به سایت نظام وظیفه رفتم قسمت سوالای متداول بند 14 به این صورت بود:
> 
> 14 دانش‌آموزان و دانشجويان در چه زماني بايد خود را براي انجام خدمت سربازي معرفي نمايند؟ جواب : دانش‌آموزان و دانشجويان مشمول در صورت ترك تحصيل، انصراف، اخراج  يا فراغت از تحصيل بايد حداكثر ظرف مدت يك سال خود را براي انجام خدمت  سربازي معرفي نمايند مگر اينكه در مهلت يك‌ساله بعد از فراغت از تحصيل، در  دانشگاه قبول شده و وارد دانشگاه شوند.
> 
>  تا اینجا مشکل از نظر نظام وظیفه حله 
> اما یک قسمت هم مربوط به دانشگاست که گفته تا 30 باید انصراف بدین 
> 
>    حالا سوال اینجاست که ایا کسی بوده که با وجود اینکه انصراف نداده دانشگاه قبول شده و ادامه داده؟؟


یکی از هم مدرسه ای من سومین بار کنکور داد و پیام نور بود ورف دانشگاه امسال و تعدادی از دوستان من پيام نور هستن و کنکور خواهند داد

----------


## وحید ی

> یکی از هم مدرسه ای من سومین بار کنکور داد و پیام نور بود ورف دانشگاه امسال و تعدادی از دوستان من پيام نور هستن و کنکور خواهند داد


سلام ممنون لطفا دقیقتر توضیح بدین دوستمون مشکلش حل بشه

----------


## idealist

> سلام
> بعضی از دوستان میگن کسایی که قصد انصراف از دانشگاه و گرفتن مهلت یک ساله برای شرکت در کنکور رو میخوان باید تا قبل از 30 بهمن انصراف بدن . آیا این حقیقت داره ؟؟ ( من پیام نور هستم . ) مگه نمیشه بعد امدن نتایج هم انصراف داد ؟ آیا پیام نور هم جز مراکز عالی محسوب میشه که میگن کسانی که مراکز عالی مشغول تحصیل هستند تا قبل 30 بهمن باید انصراف بدن . لطفا راهنمایی کنید


* دوست عزیز شما هر وقتت بخای میتونی انصراف بدی ، اونا دانشجوهای روزانه هستن که باید تو یه زمان مشخصی انصراف بدن ، فقط دقت کن پروسه انصراف یک ماه طول میکشه تا قطعی بشه ، جوری نشه که با ثبت نام دانشگاه جدیدت تداخل پیدا کنه.*

----------


## Alireza23

واقعا جایه خجالت داره!آهای داداش یا آبجی عزیز شما که اطلاع ندارید چرا میان جواب میدید؟نه واقعا چرا؟
کسانی که این مشکلو دارن خوب گوش کنن
اگه دانشجو هستی و میخوای انصراف بدی واسه کنکور95:
1)دانشجوی روزانه باید تا قبل تاریخ دفترچه که هنوز اعلام نشده انصراف بده و معمولا 28یا30بهمن هستش
2)دانشجوی پیام نور.آزاد و غ انتفاعی میتونه ثبت نام کنکور انجام بده و صبر کنه تا جواب انتخاب رشته بیاد و بعد اگه رشته مورد نظر رو قبول شد انصراف بده و بره دانشگاه جدید
3)تمام دانشجویانی ک از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده میکنن از دیپلم تا دکتری فقط یک بار میتونن انصراف بدن و در دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنند به شرط این که قبلا انصراف نداده باشند و از سنوات تحصیلی تجاوز نکنند
4)سنوات تحصیلی:کاردانی2سال..کارشناس  ی پیوسته:4سال
5)اگه خوندی و استفاده کردی 10تا صلوات بفرست واسه آینده خودت

----------


## konkur100

> واقعا جایه خجالت داره!آهای داداش یا آبجی عزیز شما که اطلاع ندارید چرا میان جواب میدید؟نه واقعا چرا؟
> کسانی که این مشکلو دارن خوب گوش کنن
> اگه دانشجو هستی و میخوای انصراف بدی واسه کنکور95:
> 1)دانشجوی روزانه باید تا قبل تاریخ دفترچه که هنوز اعلام نشده انصراف بده و معمولا 28یا30بهمن هستش
> 2)دانشجوی پیام نور.آزاد و غ انتفاعی میتونه ثبت نام کنکور انجام بده و صبر کنه تا جواب انتخاب رشته بیاد و بعد اگه رشته مورد نظر رو قبول شد انصراف بده و بره دانشگاه جدید
> 3)تمام دانشجویانی ک از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده میکنن از دیپلم تا دکتری فقط یک بار میتونن انصراف بدن و در دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنند به شرط این که قبلا انصراف نداده باشند و از سنوات تحصیلی تجاوز نکنند
> 4)سنوات تحصیلی:کاردانی2سال..کارشناس  ی پیوسته:4سال
> 5)اگه خوندی و استفاده کردی 10تا صلوات بفرست واسه آینده خودت


من تازه 2 سال هست که ثبت نام کردم . من فقط شهریه پرداخت میکنم و سر کلاس ها و امتحانات نمیرم . درضمن کارشناسی پیوسته هستم . مشکلی هست برام برای کنکورم و صادر شدن معافیت تحصیلی جدید ؟؟؟

----------


## Alireza23

نه مشکلی نداری

----------


## magicboy

> نه مشکلی نداری


داداش من غیر حضوری ثبت نام کردم ترم یک
ترم دو گفتن باید حضوری ثبت نام کنی
مدارکمو دادم دوباره ثبت نام کردم
این انصراف حساب میشه؟؟

----------


## Alireza23

> داداش من غیر حضوری ثبت نام کردم ترم یک
> ترم دو گفتن باید حضوری ثبت نام کنی
> مدارکمو دادم دوباره ثبت نام کردم
> این انصراف حساب میشه؟؟


نه انصراف حساب نمیشه

----------


## magicboy

> نه انصراف حساب نمیشه


ینی میتونم کنکور 95 بدم؟
شماره دانشجویم هم عوض نشده همون مال ترم یکه

----------


## Ali.psy

> * دوست عزیز شما هر وقتت بخای میتونی انصراف بدی ، اونا دانشجوهای روزانه هستن که باید تو یه زمان مشخصی انصراف بدن ، فقط دقت کن پروسه انصراف یک ماه طول میکشه تا قطعی بشه ، جوری نشه که با ثبت نام دانشگاه جدیدت تداخل پیدا کنه.*


اموزش دانشکده بمن گفت...یک هفته... :Yahoo (35):

----------

